# Women faces attempted murder charges in propane plot



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

ARLINGTON, Mass. (AP) -- A Cambridge woman was charged with six counts of attempted murder for allegedly trying to blow up her ex-boyfriend's Arlington apartment by pumping propane through a broken window.
Sheila Ellenbogen, 39, was arrested last week after she attached a hose to a propane tank, broke an apartment window, fed the hose through the window and tried to seal the gas in, police said.
But her ex-boyfriend was woken up by the hissing, and after disconnecting the gas, called 911. Firefighters ventilated the apartment, which had five other residents.
Ellenbogen is also charged with placing explosives with the intent to cause injury, possession of an infernal device, breaking and entering, and malicious destruction of property.
She is being held without bail.

© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy.


----------

